# 2x4GB oder 1x8GB?



## BleachGold (22. Juli 2016)

Ich wollte mir anfangs 1x8GB RAM holen und später (2jahre) auf 16 aufrüsten, da momentan 8GB für fast alle Games ausreichen. Nun hab ich gelesen, dass ein single RAM nicht so effizient arbeitet wie ein dual. Also lieber 2x4GB und später 2x8GB kaufen oder ist das mit dem dual nur humbug?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

Es kommt darauf an welches Board/CPU du verwendest. In nahezu allen modernen (Mittelklasse-)PCs wird aber DualChannel unterstützt, sprich die CPU kann zwei RAM-Module gleichzeitig ansprechen. High-End Systeme sprechen gar bis zu 4 Riegel an (Quad-Channel).
Das funktioniert natürlich nur dann wenn auch zwei Module vorhanden sind, sprich theoretisch sind 2x4 GB hier doppelt so schnell als 1x8 GB. In der Praxis ist der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil dadurch zwar sehr viel kleiner, es wäre aber einfach verschenkte Leistung nur einen Einzelriegel zu benutzen.

Ebenfalls darauf achten welche RAM-Slots des Boards belegt werden, das ist nicht egal. Infos darüber wie die RAM-Module eingebaut werden müssen damit der DualChannel funktioniert findest du im Handbuch des Mainboards.

Ausführlicher erklärts dir hier unser Admin der Herzen:
RAM richtig konfigurieren: Mythos Dual Channel - YouTube


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (22. Juli 2016)

Nix von beiden!
Am besten 2x8GB 
Kostet doch nicht die Welt 

Aber ist richtig, zwei Module sollten es schon sein!


----------



## ZMC (22. Juli 2016)

Kommt finde ich sehr aufs Mainboard an, da hier wohl "Budget" gefragt ist. WEnn es nämlich ein günstiges mATX Board mit nur zwei Speicherbänken ist, würde ich lieber einen Riegel nehmen. Du musst aber sicher sein, dass du später auch genau den passenden Speicher noch bekommst! Dual Channel mit zwei unterschiedlichen Speichern wird wohl nicht funktionieren.

Wenn dein Board vier Speicherbänke hat, kauf jetzt 2x4GB und später noch mal 2x4GB nach, da ist er dann auch toleranter (Flexmemory und so).


----------



## BleachGold (22. Juli 2016)

Hab das Gigabyte B150-D3H, laut Datenblatt hat es 4speicherplätze, also müsste 2x4 +2x4 passen


----------



## Merowinger0807 (22. Juli 2016)

Grundsätzlich ist aufgrund des DualChannel ein Kit aus zwei Modulen zu bevorzugen. Selbst wenn das Board nur zwei Bänke hat, sollte man schon eher 2x4GB nehmen und wenn nachher mehr RAM gebraucht wird die 2x4 raus und dafür 2x8GB rein. 

Ergo, nimm 2x4GB Riegel


----------



## ZMC (22. Juli 2016)

Merowinger0807 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist aufgrund des DualChannel ein Kit aus zwei Modulen zu bevorzugen. Selbst wenn das Board nur zwei Bänke hat, sollte man schon eher 2x4GB nehmen und wenn nachher mehr RAM gebraucht wird die 2x4 raus und dafür 2x8GB rein.
> 
> Ergo, nimm 2x4GB Riegel


Kannst du mit Fakten belegen, dass der Performanceunterschied zwischen Singlechannel und Dualchannel bei Gaming so gravierend ist, dass man selbst bei einem Budget-System nicht darauf verzichten kann? Ich zweifle das an.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

ZMC schrieb:


> Kannst du mit Fakten belegen, dass der Performanceunterschied zwischen Singlechannel und Dualchannel bei Gaming so gravierend ist, dass man selbst bei einem Budget-System nicht darauf verzichten kann? Ich zweifle das an.



Schau mal hier ins Gesamtrating:
Speicher fur Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.000 im Vergleich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Der Unterschied zwischen DDR3-1333 und mehr als doppelt so schnellem DDR4-3000 sind grade mal 6% im Mittel. Das ist auch in etwa die Größenordnung wo wir von Leistungsverlust bei Nichtnutzung des Dual Channel reden. So lange man keine sehr Speicherintensiven Anwendungen nutzt (wo es sehr viel mehr ist) ist es für den Ottonormalsterblichen Nutzer eines günstigen Einsteiger-PCs tatsächlich nicht merklich langsamer.
Der Punkt ist halt dass mans ja trotzdem nicht sinnlos verschenken muss wenn man die Wahl hat.


----------



## Merowinger0807 (22. Juli 2016)

ZMC schrieb:


> Kannst du mit Fakten belegen, dass der Performanceunterschied zwischen Singlechannel und Dualchannel bei Gaming so gravierend ist, dass man selbst bei einem Budget-System nicht darauf verzichten kann? Ich zweifle das an.



Finds ja lustig das sobald man schreibt das das eine zu bevorzugen ist das man hierfür gleich an vor den Kadi zitiert wird 

Nochmal... ist zu bevorzugen... nicht ist kriegsentscheidend.

Performancetechnisch reden wir hier von ein paar Prozent... 

Des Weiteren reden wir von evtl. 50 Cent!! Unterschied zwischen einem Kit und einem Einzelriegel und Sorry, wenn die schon das scheitern bedeuten... dann lass ich es lieber und such mir ein anderes Hobby.
Mal zur Verdeutlichung meines Arguments...

Einzelriegel:
8GB HyperX FURY schwarz DDR4-2133 DIMM CL14

Kit:
8GB G.Skill Value 4 DDR4-2133 DIMM CL15 Dual Kit

OH MEIN GOTT... das Kit ist ja sogar günstiger *hust*

Aber Hauptsache mal was geschrieben um den Counter hochzutreiben was?


----------



## ZMC (22. Juli 2016)

Was du jetzt vernachlässigst sind die Kosten, wenn man erst ein 2x4GB Kit kauft und dann später ein 2x8GB Kit dazu kaufen muss, weil man nur zwei Slots hat. Du hast ja oben geschrieben "selbst wenn man nur zwei Slots" hat und da stimme ich dir eben nicht zu. Denn 2x4GB + 2x8GB sind definitiv teurer als 1x8GB + 1x8GB.

Da BleachGold zwischenzeitlich geschrieben hat, dass er -- eher zufällig, beim B150 Chipsatz gibt es viele Boards mit 2 Slots -- auf seinem Board 4 Slots hat, ist die Sache in diesem konkreten Fall klar. Aber nicht generell und bei zwei Slots, wie von dir oben geschrieben. Dafür ist der Performanceschub durch Dualchannel zu klein. Das ist alles, was ich damit sagen will.


----------



## BleachGold (22. Juli 2016)

Ja ich denke ich entscheide mich für die 1x8GB + 1x8GB auch bei 4 ramspeicherplätzen, da das einfach viel zukunftssicherer ist, und ich am Ende keine 4x4GB habe. Da kann ich auf die wenig performance von einer dual channel 8GB verzichten


----------



## ZMC (22. Juli 2016)

BleachGold schrieb:


> Ja ich denke ich entscheide mich für die 1x8GB + 1x8GB auch bei 4 ramspeicherplätzen, da das einfach viel zukunftssicherer ist, und ich am Ende keine 4x4GB habe. Da kann ich auf die wenig performance von einer dual channel 8GB verzichten



OK, bedenke bitte, dass du später "genau den gleichen Speicher" wieder kaufen musst, damit es mit dem Dual Channel dann auch klappt. (Ansonsten so einsetzen, dass Dual Channel eh nicht funktioniert, also: Slots 1+2, statt: 1+3 wie es für Dual Channel richtig wäre)




Und zukunftssicher ist bei deinem Board in meinen Augen beides mehr oder weniger sowieso. Mehr als 16GB wirst du in die Kiste wohl nicht tun, und du hast ja die 4 Speicherslots dafür.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Juli 2016)

ZMC schrieb:


> OK, bedenke bitte, dass du später "genau den gleichen Speicher" wieder kaufen musst



Das ist Unsinn. So lange der Speicher nicht völlig verschieden ist (und selbst dann gehts oft) schafft es das Board in nahezu allen Fällen den Speicher korrekt zu verwenden (der schnellere Riegel wird dann eben so langsam betrieben wie der langsamste verbaute).


----------



## ZMC (22. Juli 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So lange der Speicher nicht völlig verschieden ist (und selbst dann gehts oft) schafft es das Board in nahezu allen Fällen den Speicher korrekt zu verwenden (der schnellere Riegel wird dann eben so langsam betrieben wie der langsamste verbaute).


OK, wusste ich noch nicht. Das macht es natürlich einfacher.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (22. Juli 2016)

Das 2x4er Kit wird wohl deshalb günstiger als der 8er Riegel sein, weil die 4er vmtl single sided sind.
Die Geschwindigkeit von RAM wird dann wichtig, wenn man Dual GPU benutzt (SLI/Crossfire), wenn also mehr GPU Power als CPU da ist, und somit die CPU zum limitierenden Faktor wird. In diesem Fall wirkt sich jedes bisschen Geschwindigkeit des RAM direkt auf die FPS aus, da die CPU schneller ihre infos bekommt und diese den wartenden Grafikkarten früher zur Verfügung stellen kann.
Hab das jetzt auf 3 verschiedenen Plattformen miterleben können, wie schön stück für stück die Abwärtsspitzen der FPS im Firestrike verschwanden, je mehr Kanäle des X99 belegt waren, obwohl die RAM auslastung immer kleiner als ein einziger Riegel war.
Mit einer GraKa war der Effekt zu vernachlässigen.


----------



## target2804 (23. Juli 2016)

RAM ist abwärtskompatibel, wie IncredibleAlk schon sagte.
Dennoch würde ich einfach 10€ mehr in die Hand nehmen, und mir gleich 2x 8GB kaufen. Gibt es ja schon für kleines Geld.


----------



## BleachGold (23. Juli 2016)

Naja das Problem ist nur, dass ich ein budget habe und ich hab mich schon bei anderen Komponenten etwas drauf gelegt. Da ich einfach irgentwo sparen muss sind es halt 8GB RAM
Am Rande 8GB single kosten ca. 30€
16GB dual kosten ca. 60€
(DDR4-2133)

Da ich schon 70 fürn besseren CPU 80€ für ne bessere GPU und +30€ für nen besseren Monitor mehr ausgebe sind mir diese 30€ doch schon wichtig


----------



## target2804 (23. Juli 2016)

Naja dann warte einfach ein paar Tage länger und kauf dir dann das Kit. Aber naja, letztendlich ist es dein Bier. Ich würd dir meinen Segen dafür aber nicht geben.


----------



## claster17 (23. Juli 2016)

Wenn möglich würde ich sofort auf 2x 8GB gehen, weil selbst jetzt nur 8GB je nach Anwender knapp werden können. Außerdem gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass die RAM Preise noch nennenswert fallen werden.


----------

